# Worried about the bees surviving the winter



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

About a month ago, in the heat of summer, the hive was thriving! There were plenty of bees, larva, etc. The last time I checked the hive (couple weeks ago) I noticed there was a reduced amount of bees around the hive (it's been getting colder though), and when I inspected I saw only a small number of larva and almost no honey stores whatsoever! Out of fear I mixed up some syrup and put the bag in the feeder. I knew exactly when they'd found it because they were flying all around the hive! Today was the first time I could get close enough again to check the feeder and the syrup bag had been literally licked clean! Not a single crystal left in or around it! I am planning to add another bag of syrup tomorrow, hopefully it will be warm enough to open the hive and check on the ladies.

So far this fall is being unusually chilly, is there enough time for the girls to put something away for the winter? Usually our winters are relatively mild, but some of them can get a bit harsh, relatively speaking.

Why didn't the bees put up more of a honey store though? Granted, they were a late setup, but they were healthy enough not all that long ago. Will my bees survive the winter? Is there anything I can do to help them through it?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Desert flowers bloom in the very early spring. If you got a late start you missed that flow.

Get some gallon pickle jars, free for the asking at most pizza shops, place a double row of 1/16inch holes half way across the lid.




























Fill them up and place them over the inter cover holes. That way you don't have to fully open the hive and they will take the syrup till it gets to cold for them, they know whenthat is. Put a spare hive body around the pickle jar with the outer cover on the top.










I also get 2 gallon pails from the bakery free for the asking and use them the same way. Make sure the lid has the gasket in place.










The hives will look like this when you have the feeders on.










 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I just got 5 pails ,put syrup in turned it up side down to see if they leak ,, they didn't leak , dumped out the syrup ,,, put holes in the lid ,,, put syrup back in the pail ,,, they leaked qt of syrup out before the stopped leaking ... I think the sides are to thin so they suck the side in before it makes a vacuum ,, so try them after you put the holes in , so you don't dround the hive .. will go back to the bags til I get better pails ..


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't know where you are located, but your bees should take sugar water until the temps dip below 45 degrees in the daytime. 

I've been feeding the cutouts that I made in July. They have built up nicely, but it is expensive! They are burning through 20 lbs. of cane sugar a day! 

My next cut-out is scheduled for spring of 2012. I'm hoping to avoid having to feed next year, IF we don't get another drought.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom Your supposed to use plain water for the testing. I always take a 5 gallon pail to the bee yards as even the pickle jars let syrup leak till the vacum is formed. I over turn them over the 5 gallon pail to catch that syrup.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

question for Al--why do the holes need to be off to the side? i didnt do that and they dont seem to be leaking. but i am curious now, i hope is isnt something i screwed up to bad on .


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,,, I know ,, but you know how it is ,, some times the mind works ,, other times its on vacation ,,, I even squeezed the pail before turning it over ,,, but when the mind is on vacation there's not much that works .... the bags still work .. I kind of thought those pail's were to soft sided ...


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

why do the holes need to be off to the side? ....Al put them like that because he lines the holes up with the hole in the inner cover ,, that way when he puts the box on to cover the jar ,,, the hive stays warmer because the extra box is separated by the inner cover ,,, and the girls can get to the holes in the jar ,, by the hole in the inner cover


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thats what i did but my holes were in the middle of the lid not off to the side like i said just curious


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My holes are off set in the jar lid because I do as Tom said. But I also do not close off that intercover hole completely. I always leave at least a 1/2" of the hole open so the girls can go top side and check things out, No really it is to allow ventalition thru the intercover.
Tom it takes them much longer to empty a 2 gallon pail of syrup than it does a pickle jar. When traveling to bee yards to feed I want some thing that last for a while unlike a baggy that might last a few days at most.
The pails I get are plenty tough and food grade too.


 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

ok Al thanks, that makes alot of sense. the holes on my next lids will be off center


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

a gal bag you can only put 2 qts in ,, and if its put on at 9 am its as a norm gone by 4 pm ..


----------

